# Can a woman become a Freemason?



## Monica (May 8, 2013)

I would like to join


----------



## bupton52 (May 8, 2013)

Monica said:


> I would like to join



Although there are organizations that allow women to become freemasons, none of them are recognized by any regular jurisdiction here in the United States. Women have the option to join the Order of the Eastern Star, Job's Daughters, Order of the Amaranth, Daughters of the Nile, Heroines of Jericho, Order of Cyrenes, Order of the Golden Circle, and Daughters of Isis. All of the previous organizations are either associated with the Grand Lodge/Chapter of your state or the Prince Hall Grand Lodge/Chapter of your state. Hope this helps.


----------



## BneRgesh87 (May 8, 2013)

Monica said:


> I would like to join



Yes of course..

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jvarnell (May 8, 2013)

No...This is nothing against women but it helps us as men to be better men. Look at eastern star for an organization but stay on the web site to help with your point of view.


----------



## OES513 (May 8, 2013)

Why do you want to join? And how can you benefit the Oes

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JGMarto PM (May 8, 2013)

No. There are no recognized lidges in the USA that accept women.  The Lodge that accept women are not Freemasons.  They are clandestine lodges. 

Joe Martoccio PM 32Âº
Lodge #327 Hazleton
Caldwell Consistory Valley of Bloomsburg
Tamaqua Royal Arch Chapter #177
Pennsylvania


----------



## ShadyGrove821 (May 14, 2013)

Although one of the landmarks of mainstream masonry excludes women, I believe that the teachings of Freemasonry (as well as the initiatory process of the Lodge) can benefit mature persons of any gender.

Women may join women-only Lodges, as well as co-masonic (male/female) Lodges. These Lodges are fewer in number, but they do provide an option for women who seek Masonic Light. Please note that these Lodges are considered "clandestine" by mainstream Masonic jurisdictions.

Here are some links that may help you in your search:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Co-Freemasonry
http://www.droit-humain.org/
http://www.comasonic.org/
http://www.georgewashingtonunion.org/
http://www.co-masonry.org/
http://www.womenfreemasonsusa.com/

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Mac (May 14, 2013)

JGMarto PM said:


> No. There are no recognized lidges in the USA that accept women.  The Lodge that accept women are not Freemasons.  They are clandestine lodges.
> 
> Joe Martoccio PM 32Âº
> Lodge #327 Hazleton
> ...



I thought they were Freemasons, just not recognized. As I've said before, what harm is there in a woman joining a clandestine lodge?  What's the other option: joining a recognized lodge?  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jrsaldivar (May 14, 2013)

What about joining the eastern star?


----------



## widows son (May 14, 2013)

Monica the brethren have the best advice for you. If you want to be apart of a lodge you can, but as mentioned, you will not be recognized by the rest of the regular Masonic world. My advice: OES would be a great place to start. At least you would be recognized as legitimate. After that if you still desire to attend a lodge, then your only route would be joining a clandestine body. At least you would have experienced the legit route first. I personally don't condone attending any clandestine body, and I'm sure the brethren here would concur. Good luck Monica, I hope you find you place and receive all the light you deserve.


----------



## Mac (May 14, 2013)

jrsaldivar said:


> What about joining the eastern star?



If you faced the choice of ONLY joining OES or the Craft, which would you choose?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## pipoyviste (Oct 14, 2014)

From where are u monica? Are u a filipina?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

